
Woman hunts for photos and treasures in used books, returns them to their owners - bookofjoe
https://www.washingtonpost.com/lifestyle/2020/08/04/used-books-photos-return-owner/
======
aspenmayer
Now this is open source intel. Things like this are fun. Reminds me of
geocaching a bit, and location-based AR games.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Open-
source_intelligence](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Open-source_intelligence)

